# WHIZZER DATING CERTIFICATE



## eddy2dice (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi, a friend of mine here in the uk is wanting to register his circa 1946 whizzer for English road use.
In the uk the government needs proof of its date in the form of a certificate from an enthusiasts club etc.
As there are no uk clubs and these bikes are pretty much unknown over here can anyone put me onto a US club that might be able to do this please?
Many thanks, Eddy


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 27, 2020)

Engine # is?


----------



## eddy2dice (Nov 27, 2020)

Engine is 70173 & frame number of the Goodrich schwinn frame is G68148


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2020)

I could be wrong but I'm not aware of any formal clubs or organizations other than the Wheelmen. A lot of loose affiliations  but if all you need is a piece of paper-even notarized this shouldn't be too difficult. V/r Shawn


----------



## lilchik17750 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello.  Have your Friend contact me direct with a blank form he needs filled out, and I'll certify it for him.

Lisa
Oldbikeguyz@gmail.com 
Www.memorylane-classics.com


----------



## eddy2dice (Nov 28, 2020)

Excellent thanks a million, I’ll get him to contact you, his name is Baz


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 28, 2020)

The H is important in the identification.  You are missing a belt cover that is needed for operation.  The clutch handle is pulled and the two pulleys are moved together.  The cover holds the top and bottom of the belt together so it will slip and not be engaged.  Then you let the lever go and the pulleys snap apart and the rear tire is engaged.  We have a Whizzer newsletter club that charges two dollars per monthly newsletter.  Maybe more for the UK.  Mary Kay Reibel, 30 4 S Lincoln Ave. ,Aurora, IL. 60505.  Keep the newsletters with the bike.  Nice seat.  Don't cut yourself with one of your Sheffield knives while riding.


----------



## eddy2dice (Nov 28, 2020)

Excellent thanks for the info, great that you know of my home town “the steel city” of Sheffield


----------

